# Will This Work?



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

I was wondering if this might work better by putting the eggs in this breeder box thingy since it will have the same water temp. and the same water?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No experience w/breeding P's but it is used to keep the parents from cannabolizing their offspring.
If a P wants im sure it will get something in there. 
Not a bad idea though.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I've thought of using one of those before, tell us how it goes.


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

ill try it on the next batch and ill keep you guys updated....


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You're better off filling a breeder tank with that parent water and then siphoning the eggs into it. That way they'll have room to grow once hatched. You're going to get hundreds at a time and that little breeder net wont help them much.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> You're better off filling a breeder tank with that parent water and then siphoning the eggs into it. That way they'll have room to grow once hatched. You're going to get hundreds at a time and that little breeder net wont help them much.


i agree with these statements....and its possible you might get thousands at a time. might work for a few hundred and looks easier to maintain water quality, but just one of those doesn't appear large enough. another issue might be the food source, much of the bbs may go into the main tank, uneaten.

could possibly be useful for fry that lags behind in growth, compared to the others, or the flip side if you have ones growing much faster than the others...just a thought.


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Very true...it was just an idea i might try out on the next batch.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice bogwood good luck with the babys


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Well i had my 3rd batch of eggs last week friday after they grew there tails i syphoned them out and put them into that breeder box thingy and just like you guys said i came home that night and found 3 big holes on the bottom of the mesh with all the eggs gone.

Saturday morning there was a 4th batch of eggs and then tried something different, I had another breeder box thingy but smaller and did this.









On wednesday i transfered them into a 10g tank with the same water from the parent tank and tried to keep the same temp. so far its been going good with this new idea. all fries are looking healthy and eating BB.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice idea............


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I say use the box in the parent tank. I actualy thought about building a bigger version, with a powerhead outside the box pumping fresh water into the box, assuring lots of fresh water, due to the screen restricts flow alot. Just run plastic tubing off of the powerhead tip into the box


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

What kind of filtration do you have going on in your 10gallon fry tank? Also, any updates?? How's it going so far?


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

I just have a sponge filter and a heater....heres a picter not to good cause im iseing my iphone as a camera.

View attachment 159433


A lot of the fry's had died but theres still around 400-500 left that look healthy and are eating.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

good job. I like the little setup. keep us posted.

anyother fry? have you gotten another 10 for the next batch ready?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

setup looks good man, keep it up. remember when you start feeding them to maybe turn off the filter or turn it down so that it doesn't suck up the food. good luck


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tip StryfeMP ill do that.....


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

well its been 7 days since the last update and so far its been pritty good......fry's are still healthy and eating...heres the update picture since 7 days ago. still an estimate of about 300-400

View attachment 159953


View attachment 159954


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

lookin good, keep up the good work


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Looking good there bud, keep up the good work. How is it so far for you? Hope you're having fun with it, it's exciting to see them grow from eggs to little fry eating their hearts out and getting orange stomachs from the bbs. How often are you feeding the them mazda? You should think about getting some microworms so that you can leave some food in there at night for them for the time that you're asleep. Microworms are excellent because they survive in the water for 24+ hours, and the fry love them, at least mine do. I mix it up between the two and a couple weeks into it I also add into the mix decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. Another good thing about microworms is that it's basically an endless supply of food so long as you take care of their culture which is just oat meal, some yeast, and water. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! where do i get microworms from? the only food i can get is frozen BB.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I got my starter culture from a local breeder in another city. You could order a starter culture online from different sites, such as aquabig.com, just google it and you'll find a bunch, they shouldn't cost more than 5 bucks, I got mine from the local breeder for $2.


----------

